

Tablets Are Waiting for Their Bloglines - voidfiles
http://www.rumproarious.com/2012/12/08/tablets-are-waiting-for-their-bloglines/

======
RyanIyengar
Completely unrelated to the content, this is a 2 paragraph article with 2
footnotes that are a paragraph apiece. Why not just write 4 paragraphs?

------
mmahemoff
Wouldn't Flipboard and Zite (not to mention the more direct descendents Feedly
and Newsblur) fit the bill?

~~~
voidfiles
I'm not sure. They seem to be in the right space, but they are also
aggregating big media, as much as independent publishers.

